# Just picked up my new Px4 Compact 9mm



## Goldfinger (Jul 31, 2012)

I just got it yesterday. Had a bit of difficulty reassembling it after the field strip, but it came out ok. Planning on going to the range tomorrow to shoot it. I was so inspired by it that I did a YouTube video on it. I don't have any still photos, but you can see it on the video if you'd like to look at it.

*BERETTA PX4 COMPACT*


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Enjoy the new gun.....be safe

RCG


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Great pistol.


----------



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

Congrats! I have a full size 9mm PX4. Enjoy!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats and enjoy


----------



## XRacer (May 4, 2011)

Hey, you got my EDC! One sexy gun...


----------



## kybandit (Jan 13, 2010)

shoot and enjoy...great pistol.


----------



## Goldfinger (Jul 31, 2012)

Look what I just added. This is going to be a bedside table gun for home defense. Check it out.

*NEW ADDITION*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats.

I have owned two fullsize PX4s previously, and have shot the subcompact. Never tried the compact before, though.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I have owned two fullsize PX4s previously, and have shot the subcompact. Never tried the compact before, though.


Shipwreck, you really should as I believe the compact is a great one.


----------



## Roadman (Oct 7, 2012)

I just got a new Px4 Compact 9mm myself. Great gun.


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

I purchased the compact in 9mm for my other carry gun. Great to shoot. The other is a PPS. That is it for the polymer guns.


----------

